# Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Oktober 2014)

Testet einen von drei Scythe Mugen Max!

*3 x Scythe Mugen Max:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Scythe)

Der Mugen Max ist ein Prozessorkühler in Turmbauweise, der sich sowohl für AMD-Systeme mit den Sockeln AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1, FM2(+) als auch Intel-Rechner (Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011) eignet. Die Montage erfolgt stets mittels Verschraubung. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich der 140-mm-Ventilator Gilde Stream 140 PWM. Er ist für Drehzahlen zwischen 500 und 1.300 U/min ausgelegt. Der Kühlblock ist mit sechs vernickelten Heatpipes ausgestattet, welche die Abwärme von der ebenfalls vernickelten Bodenplatte an die Lamellen des Mugen Max weiterleiten. Die Aluminium-Fins weisen einen Abstand von 2,6 Millimeter auf. Mehr Informationen zum Mugen Max gibt es bei Scythe.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games       Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Scythe die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen CPU-Kühler von Scythe zu  testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware    behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Luftkühlung aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet             einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Scythe verfassen? Dann   bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums -  schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum  ihr euch  besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den CPU-Kühler testen  möchtet.    Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte  sind     natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera  bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch   kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst       (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des Mugen Max gibt es in  der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und         endet voraussichtlich am 7.12.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der       vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom  Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht  mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen  nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand       beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 04.11.2014, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Wenn das auch für Grenzländer (Holland aber 1km von Herzogenrath,Regio Aachen)gilt dann gerne.
Ich hätte aber jemanden nötig der meine schreibfehler korrigiert (Linux macht das nicht perfekt).
Erfahrung : OC,Lokü,Wakü,Effizienztuning,Verbrauchsmessgerät von Aldi vorhanden .
Fühlerlehren sind auch vorhanden.
Klimaanlage vorhanden für konstante Temperaturen im Haus.

Systeme zur Verfügung : I5-2500K, P4 Dualcore irgendwas,Eventuell Phenom2X6 bei Stiefvater(?) und I3-4130.
Eigentlich alles von 41W bis 250W (Total TDP)Vollast.

Vorhandener Vergleich:
Wakü 200x200x36mm+120x120x60mm Radiatoren (eigentlich AMD aber für offenen Aufbau mit Kabelbindern geht der auch auf dem Intel).
Hr22 Macho auf dem Rechner des Freundes meiner Schwester.
Scythe Katana?
Intel I3 und I7 Boxed.
Mugen 3 PCGH Edition.


Falls das Ausland ein Problem ist ,ich hätte die Adresse meiner Mutter in Wassenberg (NRW).


----------



## Bulldog0107 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ist der besser als mein 
Scythe Katana 4, CPU-Kühler


----------



## headbreaker (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Glückauf, 

ich will mich hier nicht aufdrängen jetzt wo ich schon einen Kühler bekomme.

Interessant wäre es weil ich den Mugen dan gerne mit den ganzen anderen Kühlern die ich hab vergleichen würde um einen möglichst großen Bereich abzudecken und da ich denke der Vergleich grade zwischen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 und Scythe Mugen Max recht interessant wäre. 

Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir, dass ich den nächsten Teil direkt aus meiner Bewerbung für den Enermax kopiere:

"Mein Testsystem wäre folgendes:

AMD FX 8350
Asus Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
NVidia GTX 770 Phantom (Gainward)
Cosair Vengeance 1600 MHz
Sharkoon 700Watt 80+ Bronze Modular
Transcend SSD320 128GB
Seagate HDD 500 GB


Vergleichskühler:
AMD-Boxed Kühler
AMD-Boxed Kühler Phanom I
ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 ( Mit einem oder zwei 140mm Wingboost 2 )

Als Wärmeleitpaste würde ich hier für alle die Arctic Silver 5 nutzen. 

Versuchsumgebung:
Klimatisierter Wohnraum
Digitalthermometer für Raumtemperatur
Möglichkeit über Heizungsanlage auch Sommerbetrieb(also Temperaturen über 30°C) zu Simulieren. Steuerung wird hierbei direkt Digital an der Anlage für jeden Raum geregelt.
Es würde sowohl im "offenen Tischaufbau" getestet als auch in einem Sharkoon Tauron mit 6 über das Mainboard geregelten PWM-Lüftern. 

Meine Qualifizierung hierfür möchte ich darin begründen, dass ich schon seit Jahren für mich, meine Freunde und Institutskollegen Rechner zusammenstelle und teste. Dabei kümmer ich mich sowohl um das Übertakten als auch Diagnose. 
Ich nutze dafür hauptsächlich die einschlägigen Programme wie Prime95, Furmark Benchmark, CPU-Z, GPU-Z und Cinebench, Speedfan aber auch einige weniger bekannte Programme finden immer wieder den weg auf meine Liste. 

Mir würde dieser Test ganz gut passen, da ich eh vor hatte mal einen kleinen CPU-Kühlervergleich zu machen und die einzelnen Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber zu stellen.

Dazu würde ich gerne anführen, das das Sabertooth über viele und vor allem recht genaue Temperatursensoren verfügt, die sehr gut ausgelesen und dokumentiert werden können. Während des ganzen Test würde das System im Multimonitorbetrieb laufen, sodass sämtliche Daten überwacht und übersichtlich Dokumentiert werden können. Screenshots würden einen Teil dieser Dokumentation ausmachen um grade bei Spieletests einen überblick zu wahren.

Letzt endlich würde ich noch gern sagen, dass ich durch die Arbeit am Institut gewohnt bin wissenschaftliche Versuche zu führen und versuchen würde diese Erfahrung auch in diesen Bericht einzubringen.
Ob meine Sprache bzw. Schriftform dafür geeignet ist, kann ich nicht vollkommen entscheiden, ich denke aber doch das sie einem ordentlichen Stil entspricht."

Ich denke, bis zum Ende des Bewerbungszeitraumes liegt auch mein Lesertest für den Enermax vor, so dass dann entschieden werden kann ob das dem gewünschten Stil entspricht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim alias Headbreaker


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ja,der Katana hat ziemlich mühe bei 125W CPUś mit OC.
Ist eher für Non OC budget Rechner.


----------



## Christian72D (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Mein letzter Scythe war der Big Shuriken, geiles Teil! Meine Eltern haben noch den Mugen 2 drin, häßlich aber effektiv.

Beim aktuellen System (Asus Z97-A mit i5-4970k) habe ich mich mal für die "Alpenföhn Wasser" entschieden, aber ich mag das Geräusch nicht.

Ich Zocke gerne mal (Palit GTX 770 Jetstream) oder lasse meinen Rechner Hunderte Panoramen im Batch rechnen.

Dafür halt das Board und die CPU zum Übertakten (das Gehäuse "Cooler Master HAF XB hilft ein wenig dabei), da wäre Platz (und Lust) doch wieder einen konventionellen Lüfter zu Testen. Zudem das LiquidMetal Pad ja sowieso mit "normalen" Lüftern besser arbeiten kann als mit einer WaKü.

Also ich wäre bereit zum Test!


----------



## dedligamer (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne an der Lesertestbewerbung teilnehmen.

Ich ich studiere Angewandte Informatik an der TU Chemnitz und schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit zu genau diesem Thema, dabei geht es um eine dynamische Kühlung von Rechnern und die punktgenaue Anpassung der Kühlung an die Auslastung.
Den Test würde ich auch sehr gerne mit in meine Bachelorarbeit einfließen lassen und auch mit dem Lüfter weiter herumexperimentieren und dies natürlich auch in der Leserbewertung veröffentlichen.
Selbstverständlich kenne ich mich mit aktueller Hardware aus und kann auch damit umgehen.

Sehr gut könnte ich auch den Unterschied zwischen meinem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler, oder dem boxed Kühler von Intel herausstellen.

Meine Hardware:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1150
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4
Gehäuse: NZXT M59
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 850W ATX 2.4
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0
bisheriger CPU Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB


----------



## M4RR3K (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Na da werde ich jetzt aber neugierig!

Ich habe schon so ziemlich alle bekannten Markenlüfter verbaut, die bei den Kunden beliebtesten sind nach wie vor die BeQuiet DarkRock Reihe, sowie die Alpenföhn Brocken Reihe, hin und wieder verirrt sich aber auch mal ein Zalman CNPS9900 (den ich auch in meinem System verwende). Vergleichsmaterial sollte zur Genüge vorhanden sein! ^^
Scythe ist mir bisher allerdings noch nicht in die Finger geraten, was die Sache um so interessanter macht! 

mein Testsystem wäre folgendes:

CPU AMD FX8350@4,5Ghz
Mainboard Asus M5A99X Evo
Ram 8GB GSkill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
64GB SSD Corsair Force GT
2x 1TB HDD Western Digital Red
GPU Asus Direct CUII R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 

Kamera ist natürlich vorhanden und ordentliche Fotos zur Dokumentation sind natürlich auch kein Problem.
Was das Schreiben angeht, möchte ich mir kein Urteil über mich selbst erlauben, sondern verlinke hier einfach mal meine kleine "Just-for-Fun-Seite", sozusagen als kleine Leseprobe! ^^

https://www.facebook.com/notes/m4rr...eins-grundlegende-komponenten/731226803582021

Im Anhang befindet sich noch ein Bild meines Testsystems, welches natürlich auch im Eigenbau entstanden ist.

Tja, dann bin ich mal gespannt und sage vorerst...

Tschüüüüüss!


----------



## xPad (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,

gerne würde ich an Eurem Test mitwirken, im Moment habe ich den Macho2 der PCGH Edition verbaut und bin auch sehr zufrieden 

Mein Testsystem ist:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 WOF
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
GPU: 3072MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz Edition WindForce
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series
Festplatte: 2000GB WD Black WD2002FAEX 7.200U/min 64MB

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D

Noch bin ich etwas unglücklich mit meinem Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom 410), die Verarbeitung finde ich hier etwas minderwertig (das Gehäuse ist sehr Kratzer anfällig) sowie das Gewicht (nicht geeignet für LAN-Partys). Habe aber hier Dank Eures Artikels (Anidées AI-7: Doppelkammer-Cube-Gehäuse für ATX-Mainboards) schon ein neues Gehäuse bestellt, dass mich in Gewicht sowie Größe überzeugen konnte. Am Freitag sollte es soweit sein 

Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören.


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Wo ist hier der Like button? Wegen Uni wollte ich hier einen extrapunkt an dedligamer verleihen .
Leute im Studium sollten auf jeden Fall etwas mehr berücksichtigt werden beim verleihen der Privilége,das wäre eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Wo ist hier der Like button? Wegen Uni wollte ich hier einen extrapunkt an dedligamer verleihen .
> Leute im Studium sollten auf jeden Fall etwas mehr berücksichtigt werden beim verleihen der Privilége,das wäre eine tolle Sache.


Und ähm, warum? Nur weil er/sie StudentIn ist qualifizierte es einem noch lange nicht besser als eine(n) Erwerbstätige(n)... Oder Selbstständige(n)


----------



## headbreaker (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Und ähm, warum? Nur weil er/sie StudentIn ist qualifizierte es einem noch lange nicht besser als eine(n) Erwerbstätige(n)... Oder Selbstständige(n)


 
Da gebe ich dir recht und das obwohl ich auch Student bin, natuerlich wenn man an einem Institut tatsaechlich Forschung macht ist man sicher mit der Protokollen und der Genauigkeit vertraut aber ob die gesondert vorgezogen werden sollten? Nein ich denke nicht, ich denke ein wirklich interessierter PC-Schrauber kann genauso gut einen Testbereicht schreiben wie ein Student vor allem, kann ich aus erfahrung sagen, ich habe vor meinem Studium 4 Jahre gearbeitet, davon 2 als StellV Schichtfuehrer und habe im Studium dan ganz extrem kennen lernen muessen das Studium und Realbedingungen sich sehr unterscheiden.


----------



## sav (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Test.

Da ich schon immer gerne ein User-Review verfassen wollte, und mir bald einen CPU-Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter kaufen wollte, wäre es der perfekte Zeitpunkt beides miteinander zu vereinen.


----------



## Euda (23. Oktober 2014)

*Bewerbung um einen Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

_Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,_

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenso um einen Lesertest einer Kühllösung aus dem Hause Scythe bewerben.
Seit einigen Jahren beschäftigt mich nun das Thema PC-Hardware und weiterhin weise ich großes Interesse für PC-Komponenten aller Kategorien auf. Dementsprechend wurde seit nun über zwei Jahren auf keine Ausgabe der PCGH-Print verzichtet. Bei der zum namensgebend tropischen Klima neigenden AMD-Hawaii-GPU, gepaart mit einem ebenfalls hitzigen 4-Moduler des gleichen Herstellers, musste ich mich natürlich mit dem Thema Kühlung auseinandersetzen und besitze dahingehend Erfahrungen mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung von Corsair sowie dem konventionellen Boxed-Kühler. Darüber hinaus verfüge ich sowohl über den Scythe Mugen 3, als auch dessen Nachfolger, den Mugen 4. Alle genannten Kühllösungen würde ich im Rahmen eines Lesertests zu einem umfassenden Vergleich heranziehen - mit dem Testprodukt im Fokus. 

Gerne wäre ich zur Anfertigung eines ebenso informativen, umfassenden wie unterhaltenden Praxistests unter Einbezug allerlei Kriterien bereit und würde mich am Bereitstellen einer Basis für Kaufentscheidungen interessierter Leser erfreuen. Im Forum bin ich nun seit circa zwei Jahren aktiv, verfolge vorwiegend die Sektion 'News-Kommentare' und kommentiere des Öfteren Neuheiten oder Gerüchte in der Hardwarewelt. 

Zum Umsetzen eines vielseitigen und möglichst neutralen Lesertests stehen mir wohl allerlei Voraussetzungen bereit: Von der benötigten Zeit über Schreibkompetenzen und technische Kenntnisse hin zu fortgeschrittener Erfahrung im Bereich Print- & Mediengestaltung (diverse Adobe-Software, bspw. der Illustrator oder Photoshop CC, sind vorhanden.) 
Während Testdiagramme in Verwendung letztgenannter Softwarepakete entstünden, kümmert sich mein D3100-DSLR aus dem Hause Nikon samt 18-55mm Kit- & einem 40mm 1.8-Kollegen, um Fotografien des Produktes. 

Die getestete Kühllösung würde sich auf dem AM3[+]-Sockel meines GA 970A UD3-Boards von Gigabyte, direkt über meiner R290X-Grafikkarte und neben dem Low Profile-Pendant des Corsair Vengeance-RAM gesellen. Alle Komponenten befinden sich, gepaart mit einem ordentlichem Airflow wie ebenso durchdachtem Kabelmanagement, im Cube-Gehäuse 'Air 540' aus Corsairs Carbide-Serie. Weitere Informationen bzgl. meines Setups finden sich in meiner Signatur. Leider besitze ich kein Gerät zur Messung des Schallpegels, kann mir ein solches jedoch für den Test von einem Bekannten leihen, so wären zusätzlich Lautstärkemessungen vertreten. Edit: Nope
Besonders interessant wäre für mich der Vergleich zwischen den verschiedenen Scythe-Produkten, die sich bei mir im Lauf der Zeit gesammelt haben. Eine Gegenüberstellung des Mugen Max mit dem Brocken 2 der EKL AG wäre daneben möglich, da ein Kollege mir diesen mangels ausreichender Höhe in seinem Case nun günstig verkaufen kann.

Die Konzipierung und das Festlegen eines Testparcours werde ich im Rahmen der Praxis durchführen. Fehlen dürfen keinesfalls

Impressionen zum Produkt [Fotografien, Lieferumfang, Material sowie Optik]
Montieraufwand und Beschreibung der Kühlermontage
Informationen zur Lautstärke (subjektiver Natur)
Erreichte Temperaturen in unterschiedlichen Testszenarien, gegenübergestellt mit dem Vorgänger Scythe Mugen 4


mit freundlichen Grüßen,
*Pascal Matthäus | Euda*​


----------



## YuT666 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Bei den ganzen Profis mit den "Ultrasystemen" sieht es wohl sowieso eher schlecht aus, aber das irgendwer bevorzugt behandelt werden sollte halte ich für nen Schmarrn.

Kann mit einem älteren System aufwarten:

AMD Phenom II X6 1045T
Xigmatek HDT-S1284F
Asrock 870 Extreme3 R2.0
PowerColor HD7870 GHz Edition OC
8GB MB G.Skill Kit (10700)
SanDisk SDSSDP064G
WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0
Bitfenix Shinobi

Windows 7 Pro X64

Kamera: Nikon Coolpix L820

Was ich sonst noch vorweisen kann ... eine einigermaßen brauchbare Schreibe und Erfahrung im Umgang mit diverser Hard- und Software, da ich damals schon im C64 und Schneider CPC-Zeitalter meinen Kram selbst repariert habe. Ausserdem hatte ich durch mein Faible für ältere Hardware auch schon viel mit unterschiedlichen Kühlern zu tun.

Die einzigen "Reviews", die ich bisher verfasst habe, sind noch immer auf heavyhardes.de. Es handelt sich hierbei um CD & DVD-Reviews härteren Metalbereich ...

Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test des Scythe Mugen Max bewerben. Da ich mit meinem System auch übertakten kann könnte ich dadurch auch austesten wie sich die Kühlleistung dabei verhält. Mein Gehäuse sollte dabei auch behilflich sein, da über einen guten Air-flow verfügt (liegt halt am Modell  ). Dadurch kann man die Kühlleistung praxisnah einschätzen. 

Was mich möglicherweise aus der Masse hervorheben könnte ist, dass ich die Leistung des Mugen mit der meines Top-Blowers Noctua NH-C12P-SE14 vergleichen. Dabei würde ich dann auf beiden den von mir verwendeten BQ! Silent Wing 2 verwenden um Chancengleichheit zu schaffen.

Als Kamera besitze ich eine Sony Alpha 58 die für ausreichend gute Bilder sorgen sollte


----------



## Panagianus (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo,
auch ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des Scythe Mugen Max bewerben.
Die Hardware mit der ich ihn testen würde:
Msi Z87 G45 Gaming
Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3
unter verschiedenen Lastszenarien und unter verschieden starker Gehäusebelüftung.
Msi Gtx 770
Cooltek Antiphon
8gb Crcial Ballistix sport 160
250gb Crcial M500
250gb Samsung 830 pro
Be Quiet E9 450w
Messen darf er sich mit einem Thermalright True spirit 90m und eventuell auch einem Thermalright True Spirit 120m, diesen kann ich mir wahrscheinlich ausleihen. Auch mit dem Intel Boxed-Kühler werde ich ihn vergleichen, wobei er sich gegen diesen ja klar durchsetzen sollte. Testen werde ich mit allen Kühlern unter anderem Spiele, Benchmarks, Leerlauf und Vollast. 
Dabei werde ich sowohl die Temperatur als auch die Lautstärke bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen messen und in mehreren Diagrammen darstellen. Für die optimale Dokumentation durch gute Fotos sorgt meine Nicon Powershot p520 Bridgekamera.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich den Usertest schreiben dürfte


----------



## poweruser181 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo
ich möchte mich auch auf den Lesertest bewerben. 
Ich würde den Lüfter mit einem Arctic Freezer A30, einem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B und dem originalen AMD Lüfter vergleichen und alle Kandidaten auf einem AMD FX 6300 unter verschiedenen Lastsituationen auf Lautstärkeentwicklung und Temperatur testen. 
mfg


----------



## Ion (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

(Ich hoffe hier dürfen auch Mods mit machen?  )

Seit über 12 Jahren beschäftige ich mich nun schon mit Hardware, deren Probleme und Lösungen. Darunter fallen natürlich auch diverse CPU-Kühler. Da ich bereits vor 4 Jahren einen Scythe Mugen 2 nutzte, würde mich die Entwicklung bei den Mugen-CPU-Kühlern interessieren, auch ob der Einbau noch immer so kompliziert gestaltet ist. 

Komplettes Testsystem:



Spoiler



i7-3770K / i5-3470
AsRock Z77 Formula OC
16GB DDR 3 RAM von Samsung (1.5V, 1600MHz, CL7)
Cougar S700 Netzteil
Corsair Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse
Lüftersteuerung von Zalman
GTX 780 (gekühlt durch Peter 2)
2TB HDD (WD Red)
128GB SSD (Samsung SSD 830)



Zum Vergleich habe ich drei andere CPU-Kühler vor Ort:

- Enermax ETS-T40
- Thermalright Macho Rev. A
- Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE

CPU´s zum testen:

- i7-3770K
- i5-3470

CPU´s sind *nicht* geköpft

WLP: MX-4


Testablauf:

Das ganze wird verbaut in einem Corsair Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse, ausgestattet mit 5 Gehäuselüftern (3x Standard, 2x Noiseblocker Eloop), welche an einer Lüftersteuerung hängen, zusammen mit einer GTX 780 welche mit einem Peter 2 gekühlt wird (Abwärme geht ins Gehäuse, was berücksichtigt wird)
Ein OC-Test mit der i7-CPU gehört für mich ebenso dazu wie ein Undervolting Test, um alle Bereiche der verschiedenen Kühler abzudecken. Durch die Lüftersteuerung kann ich den Luftstrom und dessen Wirkung auf den CPU-Kühler feststellen. Da mein Mainboard über zwei PWM-Anschlüsse verfügt, kann ich die Lüfter bei verschieden hohen Drehzahlen/Profilen betreiben. Die CPU´s werden mit Prime und einem CPU-lastigen Spiel ausgelastet (Arma 3 oder BF4)

Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden, die deutsche Sprache ist mir geläufig und ich habe Spaß an der Freude an Hardware herum zu basteln 


Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich dabei wäre 

Ion


----------



## JamnesOpp (2. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGH Lesertest des Scythe Mugen Max CPU Kühlers.
Ich befasse mich schon etwas länger mit PC Hardware und habe dadurch viel Erfahrung in Sachen Kühlung.

Mein Testsystem:

CPU:Intel Xeon e3-1230v3
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master hyper 412hs
Mainboard: Gigabyte h87-D3H
GPU: Asus Gtx660 DirectCU II OC
Gehäuse : Inter Tech A6 RTX

 Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einmal einen Artikel für die PCGamesHardware schreiben zu dürfen, bis dahin schreibt weiter gute Artikel und haltet mich beim lesen!


----------



## marvinj (4. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Schönen guten Morgen liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit reiche ich auch meine Lesertestbewerbung ein.
Ich bin langjähriger Leser eurer Zeitschrift und kann deswegen ohne Probleme den Kühlertest durchführen, entsprechendes Know-How ist selbstverständlich vorhanden.
Vernünftige Fotos stellen ebenso wenig ein Problem dar, Stativ und Hohlkehle sowie eine Lampe zur besseren Ausluchte sind auch vorhanden. 
Auch habe ich die Möglichkeit, Temperauren etwas anders auszulesen, als es vielleicht der Rest tut. Neben der Möglichkeit die Temperaturen über das BIOS, respektive über Tools in Windows auszulesen, habe ich ein Gerät welches die Oberflächentemperatur mittels Infrarot misst. Die Ergebnisse fließen natürlich in das Gesamtergebnis mit ein. Der Kühler kann bei mir einiges an Leistung erfahren, auch übertakten ist kein Problem. An Hardware steht da folgendes (auch in der Signatur zu sehen^^):

PC1:
AMD FX 8350 @ 4,33 Ghz ||ASUS ROG Matrix 7970 Ghz|| Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 || 8GB GSkill Ripjaws || Cooler Master A70 || Seasonic X-850 || Samsung 840 Evo + HDDs || Asus Xonar DS || NZXT Phantom Black
PC2:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T || Saphirre 6870 || Asrock Mainboard || 8GB GeiL Dragons || Enermax 550W Netzteil || 1TB HDD || Sharkoon V3S-V


Ich hoffe, es ist ok, dass ich einfach mal Copy-Paste benutzt habe.
VG
marvinj


----------



## Testarator (4. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Moin moin


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten uns bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
-45thFuchs
-Euda
-Ion


----------



## Ion (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Mugen Max - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Mein Paket ist heute angekommen.


> Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und         endet voraussichtlich am 7.12.2014.


4 Wochen kommen nicht hin, es sind gerade mal 2 1/2 Wochen. Etwas weniger als erwartet, ich denke ich werde es aber trotzdem schaffen.


----------

